# Has anyone used Warehouse Aquatics before?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Had a bad experiences in the past with an online aquatics shop and most of them have websites that look like a child made them which doesn't fill me with confidence.

Has anyone used Warehouse Aquatics? Home

I've googled but can't find any reviews.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

No, but have used these guys (Aquatic Warehouse) a couple of times now and found them to be excellent!

AQUARIUM and POND SUPPLIES,Pond Liners,Pond Pumps,Pond Filters,pond.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm after an inline heater you see and Warehouse Aquatics do it at a very good price. It's a fair few quid more at the one you linked to.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Bought it in the end. Already had the dispatch notice as well so it all looks promising. 

£28.86 for a 200w Hydor ETH inc shipping.


----------

